# Daytona Speedway Spectacular



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

Daytona Speedway Spectacular 

Ok guys what is the scoop with this race, this year? How many Nitro pan cars will be coming? Race Dates? Where is all the info on this race?


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

uh the race is next march..like the last weekend of march.. lets get past the snowbirds first,lol.. you have 4 months!


----------



## cseeba (Jan 15, 2006)

old thread


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Howdy*



cseeba said:


> old thread


cseeba as in Chris Seeba? Waaassssuuupppppp


----------

